# 1937 Monark Silver King FLOCYCLE bicycle FRAME on ebay



## nomadman1956 (Nov 18, 2010)

1937 Monark Silver King FLOCYCLE bicycle FRAME
ebay #290501691840

So again I ask, Why is it only the rare and high dollar stuff that turns my crank?????
lol....


----------

